# Not all 5 gal carboys are created equal



## Wine Maker (Sep 17, 2007)

Any one ever notice that not all 5 gal carboys are the same size? I have about 15 of them. With some I get 24 bottles and others I get 25 - 26 bottles. Any way to thell the difference? The problem that I have is when I rack from one to the other. If I rack from a slightly smaller one to a larger one I end up with a topping problem. I recently started using a lable maker to indicate the size to try to aleviate the problem.


----------



## cpfan (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I can answer the question for 6 US gallon catbots. The Italian ones are larger than the Mexican ones.

But I don't know about 5 US gallon carboys. Maybe your marking system will reveal the truth!!!

Steve


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 17, 2007)

One of these days Steve I just have to fill and measure each one and mark accordingly. And to think I just figured this out after all this time making wine.


----------



## MUMBA (Oct 10, 2007)

why dont you just buy a few pounds of glass marbles to drop in and top off 
the larger ones


----------



## Wine Maker (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmm... interesting idea about the marbles. Good suggestion, this way I can keep the volume the same for each carboy. Thanks.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 29, 2009)

I just racked from a 5 gallon Mexican glass carboy to a plastic one and had about a quart left over?! I was forced to drink the excess.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> I just racked from a 5 gallon Mexican glass carboy to a plastic one and had about a quart left over?! I was forced to drink the excess.


BOY !
And the things we have to go through for our hobby.. err (obsession)


----------



## St Allie (Apr 29, 2009)

How terrible for you Madriver!


hehehhe


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2009)

You should put this in a wine bottle with small bung and airlock for topping up later unless there is no need for topping up later!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 29, 2009)

Wade E said:


> You should put this in a wine bottle with small bung and airlock for topping up later unless there is no need for topping up later!


I already have a 3L from the first racking. I racked it and added some wine from the carboy. It had been watered down some the first racking so I wanted to strengthen it some. I will probable need it when we go back into the glass carboy.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jun 7, 2009)

*Update*

I racked back into the glass carboy yesterday and needed 750ml to top off with!! The actual loss was maybe 1/3 of that??


----------



## benlitchfield (Dec 2, 2009)

Could this be US gallon vs imperial gallon?


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon


----------

